# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  عائدون

## المستحيل المنتظر

[type=480453][gdwl][rainbow]

لمن أنـادي عائدون والغد نائـم بالــليل الطـويل 
والأمـس يرفض ضوء النهار وباب العدل مستـحيل 
 فالعدو زنـدق بأرضي فلا فرق بين مناضل وعمـيل 

 فكيف أبحث عن هويتي ومن عشق الكبرياء بات ذليل 
 وقول الحقيقــة في الــبلاد إجرام والتغريد عويل 


 لمن أنـادي عائـدون والحـريـة تبـــكي الـظنا 
 والـعـدو يــشرب الدمـاء ويريـد دمـي أنــا 
 والـحلم بالفـجر القـريب بـات كابــوس الهـنا 
 فالبسمة على شـفاه القــدس باتـت أغـنية العـنا 
والحرية ترفض أن تكبل بالحديد والعرب لا أحد منهم هنا 


فلمن أنادي عائـدون وقد ذاب نــصل العـروبة 
وبقي الـتحدي في عيـوني وفي دمــي عذوبــة 
فأنا الأبّي أرفـض أن يمزق جســد الفضيلـــة 
فالقـدس للإسـلام راية ولن تكون أمتنـا هزيـله 
ووعـد الله حـق فنحن عائدون لنرمي أعزكم ذليلة..... 

                                                                                  المستحيل المنتظر 
                                                                                   أماني النجار[/rainbow][/gdwl][/type]

----------


## زهرة النرجس

القدس أمي 
القدس أبي 
القدس أنا 
فلمن أنادي عائدون ِ

مشكورة أماني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

فلسطين .. 

جرحنا الذي رافقنا منذ الولادة .. 

فاصبح يعيش معنا و يكبر .. 



شكرا اماني

----------

